# Jung's the Anima/Animus -- How Jung explains every crush you've ever had.



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Fru2 said:


> Displaying warmth, care, compassion, curiosity, anticipation, acceptance, literally everything under the sphere of the traits agreeableness and openness to experience. Arwen had quite a bi impact on me as well, you could see her captivation and utter acceptance of Aragorn. It's the display of sincere feelings to the point of showing vulnerability and trusting the person to accept them. *It's the belief and recognition of the potential of the person*, it's the act of the encouragement of movement towards that potential.
> 
> And I'm not sure why, but dresses somehow bring that out in women, maybe it's the fact that they establish a universal trust in people when choosing to wear something so frail. Either way, I have a thing for sundresses.
> 
> And it's interesting what you said about male energy, since most girls I know kind of avoid getting in the middle when I'm assertively arguing with guys, was just trying to stand my ground and make it fair, nice to hear that it brings some good qualities to it.


Okay, that's all cool to note. Like being a girl I can't tell. Actually I want to stay clear back if a guy is assertively arguing with guys, but it's male energy for sure--- to WATCH. Being at a Hocky game feels like you could cut the testosterone in the air with a knife. Oay to watch-- not okay with me if they aren't able to be in control of themselves. There's certain boundaries where it's all okay and where it's not. Like assertively standing up for a good cause is awesome-- but I'll have to think about it more because there's just certain things that you guys do. Or there's certain ways it's not okay. 

I would think for feminine energy its okay to be vulnerable but not dependent. Those kind of lines... and I'll have to think about it more or recognize it, although as a sx variant I'm probably highly attuned to it.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> Okay, that's all cool to note. Like being a girl I can't tell. Actually I want to stay clear back if a guy is assertively arguing with guys, but it's male energy for sure--- to WATCH. Being at a Hocky game feels like you could cut the testosterone in the air with a knife. Oay to watch-- not okay with me if they aren't able to be in control of themselves. There's certain boundaries where it's all okay and where it's not. Like assertively standing up for a good cause is awesome-- but I'll have to think about it more because there's just certain things that you guys do. Or there's certain ways it's not okay.


Would definitely like to hear more of your thoughts on it. Is it something about displaying an ability for aggression while at the same time the self control and restraint to not use it for the wrong cause?



> I would think for feminine energy its okay to be vulnerable but not dependent. Those kind of lines... and I'll have to think about it more or recognize it, although as a sx variant I'm probably highly attuned to it.


Far from being vulnerable or dependent. I would say it's more along the lines of being the force of judgment, creativity and temptation. The masculine is traditionally seen as the initiator of conversations and relationships while the feminine is the one with the power to choose a mate, by doing so they judge the initiator for their qualities, good or bad. When accepting the invitation, showing emotional vulnerability is a way of saying "okay, I trust you". Showing the eyes, for example, is basically giving approval to the initiator to go further. And yeah, I'd say you're highly attuned to it, but more so, you embody it.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

I got a very different impression of Arwen as a kid. She seemed cold, otherworldly in an offputting way. Even though she was motivated by love it still felt so distant and just sort of... drifting. I know she was meant to be otherwordly and perfect and that's why she was this way but the lack of warmth makes her seem less feminine to me?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Fru2 said:


> Would definitely like to hear more of your thoughts on it. Is it something about displaying an ability for aggression while at the same time the self control and restraint to not use it for the wrong cause?
> 
> 
> 
> Far from being vulnerable or dependent. I would say it's more along the lines of being the force of judgment, creativity and temptation. The masculine is traditionally seen as the initiator of conversations and relationships while the feminine is the one with the power to choose a mate, by doing so they judge the initiator for their qualities, good or bad. When accepting the invitation, showing emotional vulnerability is a way of saying "okay, I trust you". Showing the eyes, for example, is basically giving approval to the initiator to go further. And yeah, I'd say you're highly attuned to it, but more so, you embody it.


Heeheehee.... you charmer. =) Makes me wish I'd worn a sundress. =) i'm just being silly and playing! It's Winter! And I've been freezing! I'll settle for a pretty scarf. Honestly though... this is all kind of fun to notice and talk about, imo. 

But I do feel like if I'm assertive, brave, etc. then I don't feel like that makes me any less feminine. And I guess it's not supposed to? Like that's supposed to be healthy--- well I think it's healthy no matter. And I love the sage in my men. I loved that long quote of Chief Seattle's that he wrote in such duress. I mean, of course they were forcing them to contract to give up their land and he wrote that! I love men who are tender and wise and understanding who show this healthy development. 

I really love the healthy development of what the anima-animus concept is talking about, at least in these videos. I'm less conscious of what is labeled as "male" and what is labeled as "female". Like I don't feel my label strongly, although I feel like all of those traits together should be in both men and women. I think I think that a manly trait would be tenderness. This is interesting with all my reading about Vikings. They were so definitely into manliness, but like for instance they thought doing any harm to their Scandinavian women (we know they felt different about women they were conquering) was unmanly. It was unmanly to not accept drinks from a woman. They loved talking about women's arms for some reason-- I think because their rowing arms as men were bigger than their legs-- you can see that from the bones in archaeology-- their arm bones are bigger than leg bones. So women's arms would have looked very different than theirs. They were always talking about manliness in all of the surviving poems from the period. It was everything in that culture. And femininity was associated with magic. It was unmanly to use magic--- although some did at risk of being labeled unmanly and this has interesting implications for Odin and for Loki who used magic. Thor did not-- Thor embodied manliness ad protectiveness. Anyway, I'm down with the magic part being my feminine birthright. 
@Belledonna I'd like to know if you have thought of all of these things, maybe. 

I also acknowledge that I believe many have said that creativity stems from sexual energy. Chopin said once that basically writing a piano piece was sex and he said if he was having lots of sex then he couldn't compose. And I think many others have said such things... so.... there's all that to explore that is just interesting. A side-note. I personally hope I can have it all. 
@wums and @Falling Foxes I don't know. I wondered if feeling like they were encouraging growth of the other sex inside of us that that might actually make you feel like you were at a higher level of growth, but I have no idea. I have a hard time with labeling bravery and such as masculine only, although this whole concept gives me a way to talk about the strength you see in some women and others not, or the wise spirituality I can see in some men, and others not. 

Also, that new Chris Pine movie on Netflix shows his wife as having a healthy animus and Robert de Bruce (Pine) as having a healthy anima. He's wise and shows understanding and tenderness. She is brave. But he is brave and she is tender too---- but it all works for me as high sexual chemistry.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Llyralen said:


> wums and Falling Foxes I don't know. I wondered if feeling like they were encouraging growth of the other sex inside of us that that might actually make you feel like you were at a higher level of growth, but I have no idea. I have a hard time with labeling bravery and such as masculine only, although this whole concept gives me a way to talk about the strength you see in some women and others not, or the wise spirituality I can see in some men, and others not.


But you can say the same vice versa. We are all human after all. There are cowardly men and also men who are not assertive and there are less than intelligent women etc. The only reason why these aspects are masculine or feminine is because we gift those aspects these labels. Does it make you feel good looking at your strength and bravery as masculine? If it does then go for it, if it doesn't then it's problematic, isn't it?

If we are going to continue down this line where there has to be this division then naturally, women are brave because motherhood is brave. There's nothing quite like a mother protecting her children, right?

I feel like someone who embodies both is at a higher level of growth but I also think part of the issue why many people don't reach this is because they see it as "growth of the other sex" rather than viewing it as a part of themselves and their own identity.

Basically, I'm trying to say just OWN IT! There's nothing off-limits for anyone on this topic so what do these labels give us?

Of course I label aspects of myself as masculine but I'm just definining that based on what feels right and what makes me feel like the most powerful version of me. I don't want you to think that I'm contradicting myself here... Ha.



> Also, that new Chris Pine movie on Netflix shows his wife as having a healthy animus and Robert de Bruce (Pine) as having a healthy anima. He's wise and shows understanding and tenderness. She is brave. But he is brave and she is tender too---- but it all works for me as high sexual chemistry.


Chris Pine himself I would say embodies this, not a leap to hear that he's presenting this in his portrayal of Robert the Bruce. There's something so refreshing about Chris Pine, he seems so genuine, and as I was saying, he's one of those people who don't feel a disconnect between masculine and feminine and he embraces both and lives his truth. He has qualities that people would label as feminine but he doesn't bat an eye when he's called out on them... dunno why I thought of this one in particular:






I'm mildly obsessed with him because he's such a rare and good rolemodel for what it means to be masculine. There are many videos where he's asked stupid questions like about his fashion and scent being "feminine" or what it's like being a man in a female-empowered movie like Wonder Woman and he laughs it off like people's obsession with his gender and lack of insecurity with being viewed as "feminine" or "submissive" to a woman is just bizarre and I agree.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

@Llyralen Woah woah woah, hold on a sec, they had arm bones bigger than leg bones?? Gee, I have a lot of history to cover. And were Odin and Loki considered feminine then? This is all so fascinating. We need to open a history facts thread, and maybe one about prehistory, you know, Atlantis, the big year, civilizations lost by the flood, etc. Don't get me started on magic, paganism, symbolism, ceremonies, it's never going to stop there.

Right! I think that showing a high level of positive sides of the Anima/Animus in both genders is a great thing. And I liked Chopin in the beginning, but now I like him more. Who's Chief Seattle? Excuse my ignorance, and where can I find his quote? You for sure need to talk more about this stuff when you've got the time.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Fru2 said:


> @Llyralen Woah woah woah, hold on a sec, they had arm bones bigger than leg bones?? Gee, I have a lot of history to cover. And were Odin and Loki considered feminine then? This is all so fascinating. We need to open a history facts thread, and maybe one about prehistory, you know, Atlantis, the big year, civilizations lost by the flood, etc. Don't get me started on magic, paganism, symbolism, ceremonies, it's never going to stop there.
> 
> Right! I think that showing a high level of positive sides of the Anima/Animus in both genders is a great thing. And I liked Chopin in the beginning, but now I like him more. Who's Chief Seattle? Excuse my ignorance, and where can I find his quote? You for sure need to talk more about this stuff when you've got the time.


The last part of the Anima thread the guy spends at least 3 minutes quoting Chief Seattle talking about how can you own the earth and if you do will you care for it and when you've abused it what will your future be?. It's so moving. Native Americans were forced at that time to sell their land and move to Indian Reservations which are still under US Military jurisdiction-- they are basically prisoners of war right now. But okay... he was using the quote as a way of showing a man who is truly in touch with his spiritual, wise, teacher side. And yeah... I love me my history and archeology! I'm glad you like it! Yes Odin and Loki both had aspects of femininity. Sometimes male magic practictioners in the Viking age and slightly after in Iceland were persecuted. Male sorcerers were considered sometimes more powerful than women sorceresses because of being so different They were much rarer, maybe seen as more dangerous sometimes due to being different. Anyway, Odin and Loki were definitely unpredictable and dangerous. Thor you could trust to be his brute-force self. 
@Falling Foxes I agree. How we label this stuff is our own affair and i want it to be an individual labeling. Or no labeling on it except to know that there are these levels of growth.... this is all beautifully exemplified in Chris Pine. I knew I was bringing up a good example! lol I'm so glad you think so too. I call INFP on Chris Pine--- the way he protected and held the girl who played his wife reminded me of my husband and I watched the ending scene of his movie of Robert the Bruce (I thought it was de Bruce lol) like 5 times just to see him look at her and think how much I love that way that my husband also treats me. Yes, this kind of soul is what my husband is like and how comfortable with his wise feeling self rocks. Like when they said, "You were crying" and he said, "It was a moving performance" That's balls! Thats just.... yeah... damn. You've got to see that movie, FF. Do you guys have Netflix?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> The last part of the Anima thread the guy spends at least 3 minutes quoting Chief Seattle talking about how can you own the earth and if you do will you care for it and when you've abused it what will your future be?. It's so moving. Native Americans were forced at that time to sell their land and move to Indian Reservations which are still under US Military jurisdiction-- they are basically prisoners of war right now. But okay... he was using the quote as a way of showing a man who is truly in touch with his spiritual, wise, teacher side. And yeah... I love me my history and archeology! I'm glad you like it! Yes Odin and Loki both had aspects of femininity. Sometimes male magic practictioners in the Viking age and slightly after in Iceland were persecuted. Male sorcerers were considered sometimes more powerful than women sorceresses because of being so different They were much rarer, maybe seen as more dangerous sometimes due to being different. Anyway, Odin and Loki were definitely unpredictable and dangerous. Thor you could trust to be his brute-force self.
> @Falling Foxes I agree. How we label this stuff is our own affair and i want it to be an individual labeling. Or no labeling on it except to know that there are these levels of growth.... this is all beautifully exemplified in Chris Pine. I knew I was bringing up a good example! lol I'm so glad you think so too. I call INFP on Chris Pine--- the way he protected and held the girl who played his wife reminded me of my husband and I watched the ending scene of his movie of Robert the Bruce (I thought it was de Bruce lol) like 5 times just to see him look at her and think how much I love that way that my husband also treats me. Yes, this kind of soul is what my husband is like and how comfortable with his wise feeling self rocks. Like when they said, "You were crying" and he said, "It was a moving performance" That's balls! Thats just.... yeah... damn. You've got to see that movie, FF. Do you guys have Netflix?


I could relate to Chief Seattles views then, western culture is very aggressive in the way of imposing its values and ways of working on the rest of the world, and somehow have the preconceived notion that there's no better way to live by and the actual audacity to remove people from their own ways of living while thinking "we're doing them a favor, they now get to experience comfort like we do, we're such good people".
Male sorcerers might've also been considered more powerful because they were putting up a higher stake, they went into the profession despite the chance of persecution, they needed to have strong belief and conviction. Odin and Loki must be INXJ and Thor ESTP. I'll check the Chris Pine movie, don't have Netflix, don't have tv, only my laptop and access to all the media I want at the hand of a click. Are you still thinking of writing a viking story? I think this has some big potential, I love your historical descriptions. When I was a kid I used to spend hours on end reading through the illustrated encyclopedia collection at my grandmother's house. There were about 50 of those heavy books.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Llyralen said:


> @Falling Foxes I agree. How we label this stuff is our own affair and i want it to be an individual labeling. Or no labeling on it except to know that there are these levels of growth.... this is all beautifully exemplified in Chris Pine. I knew I was bringing up a good example! lol I'm so glad you think so too. I call INFP on Chris Pine--- the way he protected and held the girl who played his wife reminded me of my husband and I watched the ending scene of his movie of Robert the Bruce (I thought it was de Bruce lol) like 5 times just to see him look at her and think how much I love that way that my husband also treats me. Yes, this kind of soul is what my husband is like and how comfortable with his wise feeling self rocks. Like when they said, "You were crying" and he said, "It was a moving performance" That's balls! Thats just.... yeah... damn. You've got to see that movie, FF. Do you guys have Netflix?


I had an argument a long time ago on here about Chris Pine's MBTI. One user was trying to argue INFJ (they were INFJ themselves) whilst I was arguing NFP. I wasn't well versed in functions at the time to win that one. I can definitely see Fi in him but since that argument I realised how difficult it is to prove an actor's MBTI because you can never know how much of what they present is an act for the camera. Still, like I said, he comes across as genuine and tough with his morals and individuality yet gentle about it too.

I haven't watched it yet, it's certainly on my list. I do have Netflix (until the ex realises I'm still using it, ha!) so I'll get on that. But now I feel like it'll also give me an insight into you so that's pretty special.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Falling Foxes said:


> I had an argument a long time ago on here about Chris Pine's MBTI. One user was trying to argue INFJ (they were INFJ themselves) whilst I was arguing NFP. I wasn't well versed in functions at the time to win that one. I can definitely see Fi in him but since that argument I realised how difficult it is to prove an actor's MBTI because you can never know how much of what they present is an act for the camera. Still, like I said, he comes across as genuine and tough with his morals and individuality yet gentle about it too.
> 
> I haven't watched it yet, it's certainly on my list. I do have Netflix (until the ex realises I'm still using it, ha!) so I'll get on that. But now I feel like it'll also give me an insight into you so that's pretty special.


It's really well done, historically with props and stuff. The clothes are correct, for instance, (unlike, for instance, Vikings where they are wearing impractical leather stuff that the Vikings never wore) okay but really the heart of the matter for me is that the romantic story is great because it shows these higher levels of growth interacting. My biggest criticism: There's not nearly enough foreplay in the sex scene. 

Chris Pine might be a ENFP, I do think INFP personally but he is far from acting like a INFJ, imo. Those very strong emotions are sourced from inside, he communicated in Ne-Fi. He did just tweet that even though people were commenting like crazy on his full frontal, nobody was giving the actress attention for her full frontal and the said this is a double-standard in our society. So--- xNFP he is. I don't follow tweets, but it was on some talk show I happened on and the female host was like, "Oh he did not. He did not go there about this." And the male host was like, "That's reasonable. He was thinking about the actress and it's something to contemplate" Their two reactions were interesting to me--I don't know what camp thinks that actors should never comment on society or ethics, but there is definitely that camp that thinks it would be wrong and crazy to alienate fans by having moral opinions. Ugg, I'm now thinking of my STJ in-laws. They hated it if I used what I think is "moral logic" which is probably what Ne-Fi IS. To me we can all share our honest opinions and getting people to think is a good thing. He also seems obviously perceiving to me. But I have no doubt on him using both Ne and Fi with his comments. He was standing for individual women's rights.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay okay sorry I just have to interject and say that no way is Chris Pine XNFP!! Like my brain can't even process that combination. He is ESTP all the way. Let's not perpetuate the injustice of assuming that XSTPs can't have a heart. Furthermore it's actually *completely* normal for healthy STP's to not be caught up in Fe qualms. I saw ...most of... the movie a while ago. I thought the chemistry was kind of lacking but would chalk it up to the fault of the direction, I felt the presentation was kind of bland whereas story-wise I like it. I don't have much thoughtful stuff to say about it so I won't try. :laughing:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

wums said:


> Okay okay sorry I just have to interject and say that no way is Chris Pine XNFP!! Like my brain can't even process that combination. He is ESTP all the way. Let's not perpetuate the injustice of assuming that XSTPs can't have a heart. Furthermore it's actually *completely* normal for healthy STP's to not be caught up in Fe qualms. I saw ...most of... the movie a while ago. I thought the chemistry was kind of lacking but would chalk it up to the fault of the direction, I felt the presentation was kind of bland whereas story-wise I like it. I don't have much thoughtful stuff to say about it so I won't try. :laughing:


I was thinking Estp as well. Ti like fi are concern about individualism . 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Falling Foxes said:


> I got a very different impression of Arwen as a kid. She seemed cold, otherworldly in an offputting way. Even though she was motivated by love it still felt so distant and just sort of... drifting. I know she was meant to be otherwordly and perfect and that's why she was this way but the lack of warmth makes her seem less feminine to me?


I remember when I was probably at the peek of my attractiveness at age 21 or something, I remember guys at that age wanting a goddess and talking about women like that. Like that young women were all JUST our bodies. Even older men look at 21 year olds like that-- like that we are only the outside, like as if we are only projecting fertility and beauty and health and have nothing to possibly say or think or do in this world with WHO we are, only almost like a commodity at that time. Like that young women are basically to be bought or sold or won and valued basically all on their outside appearance]. I did not feel like a sexual person at that time, I felt too young, and I had a lot of thoughts and feelings like we do as humans and I felt like mine were deep. It couldn't help but have a profound affect. It felt like whenever I tried to communicate my ideas, I immediately got cut off. The man was trying to impress me with his thoughts-- mine didn't matter. I know I was anorexic or used starvation at that time as a back-lash towards feeling like to the world only my outsides mattered when I had a well of insides that mattered more. You guys are still young enough that this is kind of how it feels, you feel the world telling you in your 20's that a woman can't BE anything except looked at as a sex symbol. I think it all was very difficult for me at that time. I was really angry inside about it. 

When I was 21 and I heard guys saying things about wanting perfect goddesses.... and you'd hear all of these weird things out of their mouth that let you know that you were not really allowed to be human. I listened to someone saying that they could never date a girl who they knew had farted. When I tried to call this guy out on that "You are one of the gassiest guys I know!" then this group of guys told me that they believed girls didn't fart or that that would be a reason to break up with a girl. 

I wrote lots of poetry about this feeling of my insides not mattering (not about farts), because that was also a way I was able to put my thoughts out there to actually feel like my ideas mattered. I was in an online forum that was just for our campus that was a poetry and story writing forum and every day I'd be writing poems and a bunch of them were about how guys wanted this remote goddess thing who didn't have thoughts or feelings, not a real person. Listening to the anima video it sounds like guys go through this phase of being struck by "the goddess". It was really damaging to me and had a negative impact on me for years. I don't know why I'm not hearing more young women talk about this. Another problem, i guess, is that you do feel stupid or vain bringing it up. "I want to be loved for my mind, not for my body." coming out of the mouth of a beautiful woman who they show to be ditsy is like the longest running gag... and I erased a story here even myself when I was trying to give an example of a time when it didn't matter what my thoughts or feelings were some guy was just trying to ask me out due to just getting enamored with my outsides--- it should and does buff your ego about your outsides, but on other levels it is really devastating. It felt like on a daily basis i was being shown that my thoughts didn't matter. Luckily, that's not how I was brought up in my home. I don't know why women don't talk about this more. Thinking about high school I remember lots of girls who believed the message, they believed that it was only their outsides that mattered. Supposedly male students get called on in class like double what girls do and I know in college my male professors helped the few male dietitians on and gave them every chance for promotion, scholarship, advancement. 
I don't know why young women aren't talking about it more. Its the time of your life that you get hit the hardest with sexism. At the same time... i know why they aren't talking about it. It's because it's too big and too much on a daily scale for a person whose voice doesn't matter.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

wums said:


> Okay okay sorry I just have to interject and say that no way is Chris Pine XNFP!! Like my brain can't even process that combination. He is ESTP all the way. Let's not perpetuate the injustice of assuming that XSTPs can't have a heart. Furthermore it's actually *completely* normal for healthy STP's to not be caught up in Fe qualms. I saw ...most of... the movie a while ago. I thought the chemistry was kind of lacking but would chalk it up to the fault of the direction, I felt the presentation was kind of bland whereas story-wise I like it. I don't have much thoughtful stuff to say about it so I won't try. :laughing:


He certainly plays ESTP characters often in his movies but he himself doesn't act like that. He's a lot more reserved than an ESTP despite having a charm to him which comes across as more introverted and guarded. And I see no Ti in him?

His opinions aren't based on internal logic but feeling, simply put. Of course ESTPs can be sensitive but that doesn't make him one.

If the argument were xSFP I could get behind it.  I don't know for sure if he has Ne in him.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Chris Pine definitely gives me an INFP vibe, most of the INFPs I know act in the same manner, smile at the same remarks and have the same kind of relaxed tone to them. ESTPs are waaay different imo. And don't forget that he had a crush on Gal Gadot, who is a poster girl ENFJ.
@Llyralen Remember I told you you resemble my Anima? I don't even know what you look like, so why would the guys judge you only based on looks? Maybe the thing they were really attracted to was your personality and you just interpreted it wrong? But you're still right, some people are shallow, not at all everybody.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@ai.tran.75 and @wums Watch the clip about him responding to crying at the awards.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Fru2 said:


> Chris Pine definitely gives me an INFP vibe, most of the INFPs I know act in the same manner, smile at the same remarks and have the same kind of relaxed tone to them. ESTPs are waaay different imo. And don't forget that he had a crush on Gal Gadot, who is a poster girl ENFJ.
> 
> @Llyralen Remember I told you you resemble my Anima? I don't even know what you look like, so why would the guys judge you only based on looks? Maybe the thing they were really attracted to was your personality and you just interpreted it wrong? But you're still right, some people are shallow, not at all everybody.


I would say no from that time... I mean definitely guys that know me would understand the whole package and men now if they are attracted to me are probably attracted to my personality much more than my appearance, but..I mean.. I guess I could be misinterpreting it but I have many situations, like too many to count from that age that... hmm... you are a thoughtful guy and you wouldnt' look at girls this way. Do you have deuchbag friends who act like girls are just sex? I'm sure you probably do, although at 27 the guys are hopefully mostly getting out of that stage. It happens that you guys see a girl you think is pretty, try to get to know her and all of a sudden she is not someone you would want to date at all. That's natural or the flip-side where you aren't interested in someone's appearance, but you get to know them and then they are attractive. That's normal and good. 

I'm kind of talking about the guys who are so bothered with your appearance that you get your thoughts all cut off--- they aren't listening--- um... this is something I'm over so it's hard to even explain and not sound like I'm just buffing up my ego or should just have my ego buffed. There's more to it, but I will think and come back with how to explain it, but it is how women are portrayed everywhere in all media like almost 90% of the time... I will think and get back to you. It was damaging, very damaging to me at the time. The book _Reviving Ophelia_ was all about this... I will think and respond later. I gotta run.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> I would say no from that time... I mean definitely guys that know me would understand the whole package and men now if they are attracted to me are probably attracted to my personality much more than my appearance, but..I mean.. I guess I could be misinterpreting it but I have many situations, like too many to count from that age that... hmm... you are a thoughtful guy and you wouldnt' look at girls this way. Do you have deuchbag friends who act like girls are just sex? I'm sure you probably do, although at 27 the guys are hopefully mostly getting out of that stage. It happens that you guys see a girl you think is pretty, try to get to know her and all of a sudden she is not someone you would want to date at all. That's natural or the flip-side where you aren't interested in someone's appearance, but you get to know them and then they are attractive. That's normal and good.
> 
> I'm kind of talking about the guys who are so bothered with your appearance that you get your thoughts all cut off--- they aren't listening--- um... this is something I'm over so it's hard to even explain and not sound like I'm just buffing up my ego or should just have my ego buffed. There's more to it, but I will think and come back with how to explain it, but it is how women are portrayed everywhere in all media like almost 90% of the time... I will think and get back to you. It was damaging, very damaging to me at the time. The book _Reviving Ophelia_ was all about this... I will think and respond later. I gotta run.


My friends aren't that shallow, I kind of cherry pick them, since I'm only interested in having a friendship with somebody who has something to say. Most of my friends are people who think like me, who respect women for who they are. My ESTJ friend can't stand cheuvinistic remarks and will lash out on whoever does. My ISTJ friend told me of a time he was with an XNFP girl who wanted him to hit her while having sex and he didn't because it would go against his morals. My NF friends would no way in hell see women as sex objects, my INTJ friend likes women of class and quality that have a particular personality(he probably has ENFPs in mind) and my INTP friend likes a woman only if she's an interesting person. Some would give remarks that they find a girl hot or cute, I do as well, but only when the personality goes along with it. So no, I don't have any friends who think that way, and if I did at some point, the friendship would prove to be very short due to unmatching worldviews and personalities. I'm 24 btw, take your 42 and flip it. Cant wait to hear your thoughts, enjoy your day!


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Llyralen said:


> @ai.tran.75 and @wums Watch the clip about him responding to crying at the awards.


I'm really not picking up what about that is supposed to indicate INFP lol, sorry I really have to question you guys' thought process on this one. He is INFP because he cried? Or because he was moved? Or because he didn't care that people gave him flak for crying? Or... what? I'm not going to try to convince anyone but it just definitely shows that everyone definitely has their own idea of MBTI.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Fru2 said:


> Chris Pine definitely gives me an INFP vibe, most of the INFPs I know act in the same manner, smile at the same remarks and have the same kind of relaxed tone to them. ESTPs are waaay different imo. And don't forget that he had a crush on *Gal Gadot, who is a poster girl ENFJ.*


But let's be fair though-- who _wouldn't_ fall for Gal Gadot?










I mean... I can't be alone here.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll need to read more Jung before I can deliver my verdict on his anima/animus ideas. That said, I can see that there ought to be some kind of natural progression in your relationship to sexuality and desire, maybe even some experimentation depending on how your particular mode of learning/growth operates. It's a domain of existence I decided to repress very early on, so here I am - in my late 30s, in some fundamental ways on the developmental level of a teenager, if that. Not that I haven't had any relationships ... just none that worked out. I didn't let myself have crushes when I was younger.

It's very tempting to simply give up on all of this and just spend the rest of my life alone, not least as an SP-first. I can't say I feel particularly motivated imagining the kind of relationships I could maybe have if I got better at these things ... but what does motivate me is fighting my demons in whatever ways I can. If avoiding this domain of existence is a "demon" of mine, then fighting it by challenging myself feels deeply meaningful regardless of where it leads.

Just don't quite know what that kind of self-work would look like in concrete terms.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> It's very tempting to simply give up on all of this and just spend the rest of my life alone, not least as an SP-first. I can't say I feel particularly motivated imagining the kind of relationships I could maybe have if I got better at these things ... but what does motivate me is fighting my demons in whatever ways I can. If avoiding this domain of existence is a "demon" of mine, then fighting it by challenging myself feels deeply meaningful regardless of where it leads.
> 
> Just don't quite know what that kind of self-work would look like in concrete terms.


I think it's less of a fighting and more of a realization->recognition->acceptance process, that whatever this ideal that you have in your mind can hardly be met in real life, since it's representing the epitome of perfection of an ideal mate. just throwing a possibility out there - it could be that you're in love with your own Anima. INFJs practically idolize art and creativity, it's due to a deep connection with that side of you. Accepting that it's a part of your own personality can lift the burden up and understand that there are people in this world who could at least resemble that ideal, or bring something else to the table that could be just as great if not better. Now, I'm not an expert on this, just intuiting my way just like you described in your comment in the other thread.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> Well, what do you think of the anima/ animous info and how would you relate it to your experience?


Well i think my story could already fill in the blanks for you but since you still asked then yes, i could relate to anima. As my sister could relate to animus. Just fine, as the archetype depicts. Nothing is perfect but generally speaking, we can relate.

Edit:
My mum is enfj, my late dad was intp.
I'm intj my so is esfj, my sister's enfp her so is istp.
There... :wink:

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Fru2 said:


> I think it's less of a fighting and more of a realization->recognition->acceptance process, that whatever this ideal that you have in your mind can hardly be met in real life, since it's representing the epitome of perfection of an ideal mate. just throwing a possibility out there - it could be that you're in love with your own Anima. INFJs practically idolize art and creativity, it's due to a deep connection with that side of you. Accepting that it's a part of your own personality can lift the burden up and understand that there are people in this world who could at least resemble that ideal, or bring something else to the table that could be just as great if not better. Now, I'm not an expert on this, just intuiting my way just like you described in your comment in the other thread.


I'm not aware of having any ideal. I think _that's _ the problem ... it's a domain I've actively ignored for so long, plus being a 9 - I just don't know what I want in the realm of relationships. On almost any level. Nor do I know how to figure it out. I know how you Ne-doms tend to go about it, i.e. try different people for size until you figure out what fits, and I really don't like the idea. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I'm not aware of having any ideal. I think _that's _ the problem ... it's a domain I've actively ignored for so long, plus being a 9 - I just don't know what I want in the realm of relationships. On almost any level. Nor do I know how to figure it out. I know how you Ne-doms tend to go about it, i.e. try different people for size until you figure out what fits, and I really don't like the idea. We'll see I suppose.


Do you really need to know for sure exactly what you want before you get into a relationship?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Falling Foxes said:


> Do you really need to know for sure exactly what you want before you get into a relationship?


I don't know that either. I don't like the idea of just trying out random people.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I don't know that either. I don't like the idea of just trying out random people.


Me neither, and I wouldn't do that but I still need to try to know... So there's a balance here to be made.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Falling Foxes said:


> Me neither, and I wouldn't do that but I still need to try to know... So there's a balance here to be made.


Yes. I don't like people in general, nor do I like spending time with them. But I suppose there's a more balanced version of me that likes it well enough, in the right doses. There's some path that leads there.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Llyralen said:


> True, and it is fun for me too to find out that people type people really differently and I try to be open when that happens because there's websites dedicated to it and sometimes I disagree there too. But what do you think of this one on how to type consistently and they use the example of Oprah?


I think it's smart, I don't really like all the proprietary terminology, seems very Te I guess. But the method itself is a good and solid idea.

That said, I mean it's still subject to the same shortcomings, even assessing one dichotomy for a person is still an issue of personal interpretation and can be colored by your own bias for what you want or subconsciously expect to see in the person, I feel like John Lennon is a perfect example. Everyone would say he's self over tribe just because he has this Fi image attached to him, but if you listen to him in interviews, if you read his quotes, he hardly talks about his own direct subjective experiences, he just constantly analyzes or criticizes people or himself, AKA tribe. He's all about what other people think of him, what he thinks of other people, what other people are doing, what he's doing and whether it's successful and how other people are receiving it or not receiving it. Tribe. And then he sticks completely to his one singular message of peace and love, his political ideas, he's not gathering information, he's organizing it, AKA J. I was watching one interview and he unsarcastically said that the main reason performers get on stage is because they want the money and sex, they want the groupies, including himself. Je. The interviewer was like "woah, speak for yourself!" Can you imagine, I don't know, Morrissey saying such a thing? Whose music and lyrics are just exploding with all the details and feelings and experiences of his own personal life, you know he'd be singing those lyrics exactly the same even if he had no stage. Contrast John Lennon's words there with a Morrissey quote: "I’ve always assumed there’s a dark river flowing beneath my fans’ desires." Kurt Cobain was embarrassed about all the money his music made him, he didn't want his fame and fortune to separate him from his friends.

To me he's so ridiculously not INFP, but to everyone else, he's the quintessential INFP. It's interesting right? People are looking at and looking for different things. People type someone the way they want or expect to type someone, people will most likely also dichotomize someone how they want to dichotomize someone too. I think it's all a question of what MBTI even means to us in the first place and what we want out of knowing someone's type. So I think this method is a good idea, but I still don't think this method will necessarily lead people to type in a consistent way. But we could try it if you're curious?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I don't know that either. I don't like the idea of just trying out random people.


I think I gave you the wrong impression. It's only completely random when we're age 3-7 probably. That was the age I ran up to kids and said my name and age and asked did they want to go play. You get more and more discerning and Fi develops so its easy to get hurt--- so you're not going to just approach random anything anymore. In first grade I picked a loyal best friend and when he moved in 2nd grade I was very careful about who I decided to be friends with. You get to where you are really fine-tuning both friendships and romantic relationships early plus hopefully keeping friendships you made along your way that stick with you. The other side of the coin is definitely the question of who wants to be with us and stick with us. Anyway, it's intuitive-- you think you'll click with someone and you do, or you learn more about them and click more or less. I think the Ne-Fi thing... but I'm very curious to see if this is true with Ni-Fe.... is that you can look over a group and within very short order you have a good idea of who you will jive with intuitively and at what level you want to take that friendship. Picking your SO is probably the most important thing to determine your quality of life that you'll ever do-- at least for me. Divorce isn't really anything that's ever been in my cards.

I don't know.... the internet thing works, I'd think. It's as easy to figure out who you jive with here as in real life sort of. Get to know each other through writing-- sure. That should work for many, I'd think. It's the finding them process that I'm not sure how it works for INFJs, but I'd figure the same as for us ENFPs. My experience is that you guys just show up or something snaps and I know where and who you are like a stroke of lighting. Same for INFPs for me, except INFPs are usually easy-peezy to interact with. If I was looking for a certain type for friends or for relationships I'd probably be hyper-tuned to that vibe. It's not random at all-- it's intuitive. However, if there are things that don't match my vision of ideal in the early stages then I'd bolt as quick as possible and I think... so would the INFJ or INFP. But you can't figure all of that out "across a crowded room". You have to talk one-on-one even if the intuition at the beginning might be beating me over the head to go interact with someone. 

Anyway, this question is more about feminine impressions or masculine impressions and levels of growth, I'd think.


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

First, being trans' I can relate to having both masculine and feminine psyche, in more balance than hetero. (From my own observation and those around me) Thus I will dish out my outlandish understanding of this theory.

Let me, I was raised in female-dominated house which women control everything efficiently and they are all strong, rational and no-nonsense women (Estp, Estj) thus I was sort of consider them as both masculine side and feminine side of parents (thus more or less affect my Animus, correct me if I get this wrong) They are very masculine women and equally feminine (which I take as affected both Animus and Anima) They are ones to take up arms and fight along with men (literally...) and the ones who tend to children and do some knittings. We get along fine, though we clash often. But I've to admit that they are decent human beings.

Result? When I was a child, I am totally comfortable with strong people, especially strong women and that somewhat, I cannot understand why some women could be so unmanly! Why some women are not assertive and why some women give up themselves to abuse. I said women because I rarely focus on men in these aspects. And that I enjoyed staying with women more than men. 

The only male in my family though, is rather ... incompetent and irresponsible, to tone the thing down. And I always feel, back then, that men are most likely to be incompetent and irresponsible creatures. Which is as the clip describe, it was almost absolute standard for me, but that also extend to women (Partly because of abuse, I think) Until now that I meet very competent men. 

Result was, when I was young I was totally oblivious to men. I liked them, of course, but I rarely put my attention on them about things. They were, more or less, less important for me to focus.

As for crush, I tend to be drawn to strong and competent men. To which I think they resemble my female family members. My first real crush was 'The Warrior' and then later on to (a month ago, I think) 'The King' both are Alpha male and both are very competent in their own fields. But both also possess some softer undercurrent, compassion, integrity and playfulness. Which resembles to the male relative.

--------------

For me, I think. Animus and Anima project differently on a different culture. Because perception of Anima and Animus to each cultures are different. And that both are projected in women and men (or trans' and gay) alike. But the spectrum is more like a scale. 

For women and men (hetero or conventional men/women) Animus and Anima work like Dominant and inferior functions. women is predominantly Anima with Animus undercurrent and thus, Animus psyche in control (the way tertiary and inferior function does) resulting in masculine qualities deep down in mind (To be more rigid? To not backing down?), men is predominantly Animus with Anima undercurrent, which means they might possess some feminine qualities (To comply? To be more fluid?)

To trans though, they might, underscore might, have more balance on the scale (and by trans I also means masculine women who likes men and feminine men who likes women) thus Anima and Animus work the way tertiary and auxiliary function do (assisting and challenging each other) resulting in mixed persona and mixed preference that doesn't have clear distinction whether the Animus or Anima is the cause (It's not exactly like that but I can't explain this)

Thus the concept of Animus and Anima should be considered together when dealing with things like preferences and psyche and not to be look upon as clear cut concept. 

*Believe the theory but in the same time challenge them and refine them.*

@Llyralen Yep, I did. Masculine and Feminine concept in Norse culture though, is not as clear cut. Compare to East Asian and later European Christians/Abrahamic in general. For Norsemen, magic is usually consider feminine, but in the same time men can also possess magic. Have you heard of Úlfhéðnar? All in all, they might not be real magic, or they might be. These folks and people believe that they possess magic of the wolves that aid them in fight. Which is consider masculine, despite being magic (feminine)

In case of Odin and Loki, they do use magic in the manner that women use. Völvur are women who take care of all shamanic affairs in Viking religion which is straight out magic in general. (Divination, singing, connect people to the spirits) But the feelings are different. Because as gods, people might not recognize the sex appearance. Rather a title, All-father and Trickster as a symbolic interpretation. That is my speculation. Because from all I know magic in their case are predominantly feminine use. Magic also equals wisdom, symbolically. All-father and Trickster, unlike other male figures are known predominantly for their wisdoms. Thus magic might not be as feminine on them.

Interestingly, Norse men don't discriminate their rape to people they invade. There are reports of anal sex with men by Viking warriors as a mean for humiliation, though the rape of women are easier to come by. This also comes to feminine gay who let other man do 'that' on them, because it goes against ethics of self-reliance of masculine nature.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Llyralen said:


> Anyway, this question is more about feminine impressions or masculine impressions and levels of growth, I'd think.


You're probably right. I don't have a history of crushes to compare my "Anima" to, nor am I aware of having much of an internal idea of what my ideal woman would be like. Mostly feels like different parts of me want very different and mutually incompatible things.

FWIW my mother is a classic introverted 9w1, probably an SP/sx ISFJ - I don't think anyone, herself included, has ever known what she feels since she never expresses anything much beyond a quiet smile or sigh. She's not a talker. She doesn't do the typical SFJ "networking" as she doesn't like having people around (no SO-instinct) and there's probably some chance that she might be an INFJ instead. She does like books a lot, Yaşar Kemal is a favourite.

In most ways, she probably did a decent job with myself and my siblings considering there's 9 of us, but between my mother's emotional inhibitions and my E8 ENTJ father's narcissistic aggression, I don't think the conditions existed for any of us to develop much emotionally. I do know for sure that I have never been interested in women like her. 9 + 9 is a sleepover, not a relationship. I have by contrast been drawn to emotionally intense women, but don't seem to be able to make that work out.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> You're probably right. I don't have a history of crushes to compare my "Anima" to, nor am I aware of having much of an internal idea of what my ideal woman would be like. Mostly feels like different parts of me want very different and mutually incompatible things.
> 
> FWIW my mother is a classic introverted 9w1, probably an SP/sx ISFJ - I don't think anyone, herself included, has ever known what she feels since she never expresses anything much beyond a quiet smile or sigh. She's not a talker. She doesn't do the typical SFJ "networking" as she doesn't like having people around (no SO-instinct) and there's probably some chance that she might be an INFJ instead. She does like books a lot, Yaşar Kemal is a favourite.
> 
> In most ways, she probably did a decent job with myself and my siblings considering there's 9 of us, but between my mother's emotional inhibitions and my E8 ENTJ father's narcissistic aggression, I don't think the conditions existed for any of us to develop much emotionally. I do know for sure that I have never been interested in women like her. 9 + 9 is a sleepover, not a relationship. I have by contrast been drawn to emotionally intense women, but don't seem to be able to make that work out.


Do you think your mom might be a thinker? I mean... most feelers know how we feel, don't we? I mean, high Fi users we always know how we feel--- don't Fe users? Or only when with others? My INTP sister and ENTJ bro in law work well together. When I asked her about if she makes decisions based on feelings she kind of acted like she hadn't considered it and kind of shook her head, "Feelings are kind of... I don't know" she said. My daughter did the exact same when I asked. And the thing is *I* can see her emotions pretty well... but there can be a type of serenity about a INTP female. In fact I'm considering Grace Kelly and I found out I think Ingrid Bergman is INTP with an interest and profession in emotions. I could imagine a very introverted one not really saying much of anything... but my INTP girls definitely like books. I can also imagine if my sister had gotten married young her going along with the ENTJ and having 9 kids. My INTP's stubbornness takes a very independent streak and that is how she strongly stays Ti even with the ENTJ really controlling and networking everything around her so that she can just stay in her Ti. That's how he shows his love for her. I don't know.... that's my sister's world I really went off on. 

If I asked you to pin-point feminine energy and the kind that you like that has an impression on you... if you can pin-point that, then I think you have part of your answer on the Anima. I'm still kind of not using this information to say to myself "I'm in touch with my animus on this level" I kind of use it in relation to how I relate to men. I give myself permission to be brave and that other stuff and responsible--- although I know the full responsibility stuff took some time for me to shoulder without resentment and without fear. Anyway, I'd think you are where you should be for your Anima, I think the good of this stuff is to not let yourself get stuck in any areas. 

Like I said I have seen people get stuck towards the opposite sex in the levels that they are talking about and it ruins their relationships pretty much or makes it hard for joint growth. I suppose a classic story that kind of works is one of the young female hottie getting kocked up by the bad boy and them struggling together as they grow-- and that might be okay because they started at the same level of growth, but what I wonder about if it is intolerable is for a woman who is further in her growth to tolerate a guy being nuts about her for only for her looks-- I would think not! Or a man who is a kind sage and teacher being wanted for his muscle or assertiveness or darkness only. I think those are no-go scenarios. Or the flip? Is there a flip? Is there a man who is a sage who only wants a girl due to her looks? Or a woman who has developed responsibility who only wants a man for his dangerous streak? I suppose those things happen but they don't work out. Like these do NOT work out. I think it's best if you're at the same level of growth.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Llyralen said:


> Do you think your mom might be a thinker? I mean... most feelers know how we feel, don't we?


No. There is nothing thinker-y about her MO, and she has always been gifted in "feelery" ways - literature, arts, languages, while being less gifted in STEM subjects. There is nothing about her that would suggest she'd be a T type. 9s often don't know how they feel. I mostly don't know. That's why I spend such inordinate amounts of time figuring it out ... it's so hard to know. Maybe Fi 9s do? But Fe 9s definitely tend not to know. I know several, and they're clueless most of the time.

I have a relatively strong E4 streak that my mother doesn't seem to have at all. I'm more E4 than E9 online, the other way around offline. It's possible my mother does have a deeply feeling side, but it's impossible to tell since she never expresses it. Well, maybe in her paintings and drawings, come to think of it. I've never been into visual arts so I'm not sure what she does there, but she does like to paint and draw.

I think it's different from thinkers, mostly in terms of motivation I think. Thinkers often seem to be happy with ... "thingy" motivations, feelers need something else. Something more people-y. An SP-first 9w1 Fe-eler is probably the most self-blind feeler there is.



> If I asked you to pin-point feminine energy and the kind that you like... if you can pin-point that, then I think you have part of your answer on the Anima.


That's the thing, there isn't any single kind of feminine energy I like. Parts of me like certain kinds which other parts of me abhor. These different ... "subpersonalities" I have would not seem to be able to see eye to eye. I'm pretty sure this division goes back to all the suppressing of my sexual side that I used to engage in - some bits probably ended up badly squashed.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> No. There is nothing thinker-y about her MO, and she has always been gifted in "feelery" ways - literature, arts, languages, while being less gifted in STEM subjects. There is nothing about her that would suggest she'd be a T type. 9s often don't know how they feel. I mostly don't know. That's why I spend such inordinate amounts of time figuring it out ... it's so hard to know. Maybe Fi 9s do? But Fe 9s definitely tend not to know. I know several, and they're clueless most of the time.
> 
> I have a relatively strong E4 streak that my mother doesn't seem to have at all. I'm more E4 than E9 online, the other way around offline. It's possible my mother does have a deeply feeling side, but it's impossible to tell since she never expresses it. Well, maybe in her paintings and drawings, come to think of it. I've never been into visual arts so I'm not sure what she does there, but she does like to paint and draw.
> 
> ...


Here I am still saying.... lol... too funny of me, but here goes: I do not know your mom, only you do and I know I’m being silly. 

My INTP daughter is pretty much an art genius, though, she could go very far in this area. I kept her designs from age 3. There was one that looked like faberge eggs all over a page that blew me away when she was 3. I don’t know, I get a lot of emotional comfort actually from my INTP sister and definitely my daughter, but they are not F’s, they’re Ts. . They can talk literature, love to laugh, love comedy, read deep and feeling books (I don’t think we talk about the feeling part but do talk about the ideas and symbolism) both of their Ti to Fe spectrum care about me. My sister is pretty good at art too. She writes too. That Ne and Ti combo mean that basically anything could come out of those brains.  she can write well. Tina Fey is INTP isn’t she? I’m almost homesick to be with my sister at this point in this paragraph. I will see her this weekend— thank goodness, since it sounds like heaven atm. 

My ISFJ secretary is constantly thinking of what she can DO for others and there is a definite warmth by way of acts of service there although she and I are about as awkward as you can get talking— egg shells all over the place. I’m not so acts of service-y so I have a hard time feeling it her warmth, although there. The Ne-Si clash has been rough in the past. She is like the perfect secretary otherwise. 

I thought my ENFP mom must be an ENTJ for years until I really picked it apart this year and realized that she speaks about helping people be happy more than anything else and has a million projects that she is ultra passionate about and researched tenaciously and she actually does accomplish these projects. She also runs things well. I think it’s hard to type your parents... it’s actually been one of the hardest typings for me. 
Good luck on that one. Pm me on the other... it sounds pretty interesting. Lol.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Llyralen said:


> I thought my ENFP mom must be an ENTJ for years until I really picked it apart this year and realized that she speaks about helping people be happy more than anything else and has a million projects that she is ultra passionate about and researched tenaciously and she actually does accomplish these projects. She also runs things well. I think it’s hard to type your parents... it’s actually been one of the hardest typings for me.


I was talking about her with my ENTP brother the other day. Thing is, of all the people I've ever known, I resemble my mother more than anyone else. I just seem to have an edgier, more chaotic side that she either doesn't have or represses even better than I do. Who knows, maybe she has a secret diary with fantasy stories of murder and mayhem. I suppose it isn't impossible that she might be an INTP, but ... something tells me she isn't. I've always _lurrrved_ Ne humour, and she used to shake her head at it when I'd burst out laughing at something.

It's hard to type someone when 90+% of them never gets expressed.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@Marvin the Dendroid. One more thing.. my INTJ sister in law has always been more interested in her Fi than anything else. She is into performances in drama, dark music, and is a singer, loves art and writing poetry. She used to dress goth, loves vampires. She can’t get through a math class to save her life and didn’t go to college— no interest in science whatsoever. But she is very much a INTJ. 

And me.. a lot of people would think I was something else ostensibly from the facts. A project manager who deals with health science (chemistry and biology and the lot) background. A lot of us have our primary interests in our tertiary functions— or maybe this is what we feel interested in developing at the time that we choose our majors. ?


----------

